# Waiting on Khans babies



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

This girl is just huge. We separated her last night to the kidding pen as she seemed to be pushing but nothing has happened yet today! Udder is filling but not huge. Any guesses on a delivery?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It' looks like she could have a while still


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs to develop an udder, but man, she is big around. Could be full rumen there. Looks like she has a ways to go.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

She's a big girl for sure. I'm afraid she won't be able to walk if she gets too much bigger!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I know what you mean.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She still has a little while, wait until her udder fills out a little more


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know which dates she was exposed to the buck?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you know which dates she was exposed to the buck?


No, since our buck is in with her all the time, I don't have an exact date


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Question, is it possible for a doe to go into heat while pregnant?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Not during late pregnancy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Jennywillen said:


> Question, is it possible for a doe to go into heat while pregnant?


How is she?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hormones can cause all sorts of different behavior during pregnancy though! Wild does can suddenly become tame and affectionate... people-loving does can suddenly be stand-offish, does may spar or act bucky with each other, all sorts of hormonal things!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> How is she?


She's good! Just so big. In the past, my buck didn't want anything to do with her after she was pregnant. Now he is very interested and almost stalks her all day. At night, he lays with the other doe and her girl. These goats have me baffled constantly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, they cannot come into heat while pregnant, unless they aborted.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you able to separate your buck? The harassment in late pregnancy can stress the doe and wear her out before labor and can even trigger pre-term labor. Especially if he is stalking her all day. The late pregnancy hormones seem like a heat to the buck so he pursues. 

If you put her in the kidding stall - be sure she gets exercise daily as it's essential to get the babies positioned correctly for birth.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Jennywillen said:


> She's good! Just so big. In the past, my buck didn't want anything to do with her after she was pregnant. Now he is very interested and almost stalks her all day. At night, he lays with the other doe and her girl. These goats have me baffled constantly


Maybe one reason the buck is acting weird is because of the hormones of her pregnancy? If he starts getting too rough, you may have to separate them.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you, that’s very helpful! We had seperated her previously but decided she had a ways to go so we didn’t want to isolate her so long. Now I think it’s necessary


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree. Discharges from pregnant doe's really throw off the bucks. They think they are in season.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

This little mama is not so little anymore!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is so sweet looking! 
Has her udder developed any further?
Show us a photo of the buck she is bred to when you have a chance!

Do you need help with treatment for her eye or the abcess?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> She is so sweet looking!
> Has her udder developed any further?
> Show us a photo of the buck she is bred to when you have a chance!
> 
> Do you need help with treatment for her eye or the abcess?











That's the best one I have right now. I was told copper was needed for the hair loss around the eyes. If you can suggest something for the abscess, please do! I appreciate any help


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy, keep her away from anything sharp lol, it might just pop her like a balloon. Wonder how many she has in there??


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Lstein said:


> Holy, keep her away from anything sharp lol, it might just pop her like a balloon. Wonder how many she has in there??


Omg right? She is so funny when she waddles around now. This is the buck she is bred to. Don't you just love his smile


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - her udder doesn't quite look ready - she could have weeks more to go! Silly gal
Can't wait to see the kiddos. That buck really has a handsome mane!

I think the eye issue might be mites. Does the skin look scaly or crusty? I see some baldness on the buck's ears and feet and eyes maybe? Mites tend to affect eyes, ears, and ankles first. It could certainly also be a mineral deficiency (zinc or copper) but looks more like mites to me in this case. Do you have any ivermectin (injectable) on hand? I would give ivermectin injections three times, 10 days apart each, subcutaneously. You can also smear the bald areas in coconut oil (or any other kitchen oil... vegetable, olive, etc.) to help "smother" the mites but it won't take care of the issue, just provide some relief. 

The location of her abscess looks likely to be either a tooth or salivary gland abscess. But abcesses can develop for a lot of reasons. Thankfully it doesn't *appear* to be a CL (caseous lymphoma) location but post a few more photos if you are able. Is the abscess losing hair? Be prepared to flush the wound/pocket with diluted iodine when it bursts.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow - her udder doesn't quite look ready - she could have weeks more to go! Silly gal
> Can't wait to see the kiddos. That buck really has a handsome mane!
> 
> I think the eye issue might be mites. Does the skin look scaly or crusty? I see some baldness on the buck's ears and feet and eyes maybe? Mites tend to affect eyes, ears, and ankles first. It could certainly also be a mineral deficiency (zinc or copper) but looks more like mites to me in this case. Do you have any ivermectin (injectable) on hand? I would give ivermectin injections three times, 10 days apart each, subcutaneously. You can also smear the bald areas in coconut oil (or any other kitchen oil... vegetable, olive, etc.) to help "smother" the mites but it won't take care of the issue, just provide some relief.
> ...


We did just treat for mites last weekend with permectrin II so I am hoping it improves. As far as her mouth goes, it comes and goes. I have pushed on it and tried to feel inside but she has no reaction, like it's not painful. I was thinking she is holding hay in it?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Jennywillen said:


> We did just treat for mites last weekend with permectrin II so I am hoping it improves. As far as her mouth goes, it comes and goes. I have pushed on it and tried to feel inside but she has no reaction, like it's not painful. I was thinking she is holding hay in it?


Oh and yes, he also thinks he's handsome lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jennywillen said:


> As far as her mouth goes, it comes and goes. I have pushed on it and tried to feel inside but she has no reaction, like it's not painful. I was thinking she is holding hay in it?


Ah - so maybe it isn't really an abcess? Just a pocket of cud?

If you are able to have someone help you hold her - you could look inside with a bright flashlight or headlamp and a wooden dowel or similar to put between her back teeth (which are very sharp). I have read of goats who have started "packing cud" in the cheek and not getting it swallowed back down. The cheek skin stretches and creates a larger pocket and then it keeps happening over and over. Often the problem may be a sore or sharp tooth that needs to be files down. This is all much different than an abscess which is walled off by the body and contains pus.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

x 2 on beware of their teeth when you go in there. They are extremely sharp, and having a cut from their teeth; with all the bacteria/etc from their cud getting in it just sounds like an infection waiting to happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, thank you all. I am so grateful to have help. Ligs are gone now and she has some long strings of clear discharge, fingers crossed we are close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'mon Babies!!!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So exciting! Can't wait to see what she has! Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, she is big!!


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Apologize for the delayed response. We had a boy and a girl, Sammy and Sadie born super bowl Sunday at noon. And then Izzy was born to my other doe Chaka yesterday. Unfortunately this morning Sammy had passed away. It appeared as though he has been laid on by his mom possibly smothering him. He looked very peaceful but I am not taking it so well. I just don't know what I could have done different. 






















First pic-
RIP my little Sammy, my heart is broken
Second pic-Sadie
Third pic-Izzy girl


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, they're so adorable. I am so sorry you lost Sammy. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh, they're so adorable. I am so sorry you lost Sammy. (((((Hugs)))))


Thank you. Not sure why I am taking it so hard. I don't think we could have done anything any different. I think his mama just didn't realize she was lying on him


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!! Congrats.

Sorry about Sammy.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

I am so sorry you lost the one. 

Sometimes they do get laid on unfortunately.
It isn't a good thing to find when they were doing so well. It is hard to prevent. 
The kid was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Well I appreciate that. I hate that she lost him, and his sister seems to be curious as to where he went. Mama yelled out and looked frantically until I brought him back to show her and then she stopped looking and did less yelling. All around sad day today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, had it happen before, it is devastating.
I also saved a kid. 
I heard a muffled cry and went around looking and listening. I found the stall it was coming from, mama wasn't even paying attention that she was smothering her baby.  I got mama up and the poor kid was under her, all upset. I comforted the kid and thank goodness, she was OK.
Oh my word, if I wasn't out there, I would of lost her.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I hear ya, had it happen before, it is devastating.
> I also saved a kid.
> I heard a muffled cry and went around looking and listening. I found the stall it was coming from, mama wasn't even paying attention that she was smothering her baby.  I got mama up and the poor kid was under her, all upset. I comforted the kid and thank goodness, she was OK.
> Oh my word, if I wasn't out there, I would of lost her.


I appreciate you sharing that. I had a nice little ceremony for him and now we are focusing on making sure mama and his sister are good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I understand.


----------

